# Other > Research requests >  Surrey University chatbot study

## Meads

Dear All
I work at the University of Surrey with Professor Christine Hine. We would love to talk to anyone who is using a 'chatbot' for mental health/wellbeing.  I have included a bit more information below this message - including a link to find out more/sign up.  Do also please feel free to email me if you have any questions (r.meadows@surrey.ac.uk). 
With sincere thanks and best wishes
Rob Meadows
https://www.surrey.ac.uk/people/robert-meadows

____________________
Are you currently using a chatbot to help with your mental health and wellbeing? Have you been using this for at least three weeks? Are you aged 18 or over? Are you currently living in the United Kingdom?

Would you be interested in taking part in a research project exploring the everyday use of chatbots for mental health?

Chatbots are machines which can interact like a human  engaging people in daily conversations, offering self-help, mood tracking, meditation and mental health exercises. They are increasingly being developed to assist with mental health and wellbeing. Examples might include #Woebot, #Wysa, #Tess, #Joyable, #Talkspace and #Youper.

As social researchers, we are interested in how and why people use these and what they think of them.

Join an interview conversation:
We are looking for about 30 people (aged 18 and over) who are currently using a chatbot for mental health and wellbeing. You will be asked to talk about how you came to use the chatbot and your experiences of using them. We will also discuss what you think the future of these technologies will look like.

All participants will receive a gift card for taking part.

To find out more and to register to take part
https://surreyfahs.eu.qualtrics.com/...RjMoLCdStLEj6B

----------


## Suzi

I have approved this post and request for help. If anyone wants to take part that would be great.

----------


## Stella180

Sorry, not using chatbots.

----------



----------


## Meads

Thank you. I very much appreciate you taking the time to read. Best wishes, Rob

----------


## Meads

Recruitment will stay open until the end of the year, so do please get in touch if interested in taking part.  We would love to talk to people who have been using chatbots/apps and are happy to answer any questions (including what might count as a chatbot, what apps we might be interested in).  With all best wishes, Rob and Christine.

----------

Suzi (02-03-21)

----------

